# Carpet stain



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,

The other day I came across a contractor that was staining some old light tan carped a darker brown. I didn't get to see the end result but the guy said it pays really good and is in high demand right now. I found this video on youtube 




Just wondering if anyone has ever tried this or know if it makes a good addition to painting. 

Thanks,


http://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't heard of this. Looks interesting. I plan on researching this more later today.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I worked for a carpet cleaning and water extraction company for several years. It doesn't always work, some household cleaners people use can't be removed easily and the dye takes unevenly.

You have one choice of color, dark brown and it looks like crap imo.

I probably did a dozen or so jobs and hated it. We were paid on commission and I had to work a lot harder on a dye job that may not turn out right and the owner wouldn't invoice for it so we were working for free.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> I worked for a carpet cleaning and water extraction company for several years. It doesn't always work, some household cleaners people use can't be removed easily and the dye takes unevenly.
> 
> You have one choice of color, dark brown and it looks like crap imo.
> 
> I probably did a dozen or so jobs and hated it. We were paid on commission and I had to work a lot harder on a dye job that may not turn out right and the owner wouldn't invoice for it so we were working for free.


Ya, my biggest concern would be that the stuff would come out uneven


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

My sw rep painted the carpets in his car. They turned out great. It's just an option if you don't want to go through the trouble of replacing them 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------

